# BASAL THERMOMETER ACCURACY??



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi,

I'm taking things into my own hands this month and really want to chart my temp to try and detect ovulation if it happens!!

I purchased a thermometer online, but it appears to be giving me vastly different readings each time, which is making my chart look crazy!

Can anyone recommend a trustworthy brand?

Thanks


----------

